# Smelly Air condition



## hateysmurf (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone know how I can fix a smelly aircondition. I turn on the ac and it smells like fish.


----------



## 98wolfie (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Smelly Air condition (hateysmurf)*

I had this same problem. I recommend Wurth A/C & Heating System Cleaner Aerosol. It's as simple as spraying into the vent- it removes bacteria and restores a clean scent. You can buy it from Properautocare (www.properautocare.com)
Good luck!


----------

